# Dawgs at Vols.



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2019)

I really do think UT can keep it close for a while.  They will be playing out of pure desperation and will give UGA everything they can, but UGA's depth will overwhelm them.  I still don't think UGA covers the spread though.  It's is at 24.5 or 25.5 and I think 31-10 is about where it ends up.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Oct 5, 2019)

TN should not even punt (burn the ships)


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 5, 2019)

I believe we cover and then some. Just my honest opinion. 10rc is an absolute dumpster fire right now and after all the recent distractions I don’t see them coming out guns firing plus they’re starting a new QB.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2019)

toolmkr20 said:


> I believe we cover and then some. Just my honest opinion. 10rc is an absolute dumpster fire right now and after all the recent distractions I don’t see them coming out guns firing plus they’re starting a new QB.



I hope you are right.  I really don't feel like sweating one out today.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Oct 5, 2019)

toolmkr20 said:


> I believe we cover and then some. Just my honest opinion. 10rc is an absolute dumpster fire right now and after all the recent distractions I don’t see them coming out guns firing plus they’re starting a new QB.


New QB might just give them some spark.  That seems to work well against the Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2019)

I will breath easy when I see a win. I would take a one point win and not play the game. When people are sure of a win, it usually trickles down to the team. I dont expect a route. I expect UT to come out fired up, and how long it takes us tp wake up will determine the winner. Sometimes teams never wake up especially if things start going wrong, and keep going wrong.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 5, 2019)

Let's go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 5, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 5, 2019)

GO DAWGS 

Waiting on Slayer to show up!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 5, 2019)

If the DAWGs don’t hang 40-50 on the VOLs just get on the bus and keep going north.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 5, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> GO DAWGS
> 
> Waiting on Slayer to show up!


Slayer is in a deer blind! Go Dawgs.. I’ll head up to the Mexican joint after dark and watch the rest of the game. Unless I bloody a Rage.. Then I’ll be listening to it by the skinning pole.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 5, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Slayer is in a deer blind! Go Dawgs.. I’ll head up to the Mexican joint after dark and watch the rest of the game. Unless I bloody a Rage.. Then I’ll be listening to it by the skinning pole.


Hope ya kill a monster!
GO DAWGS


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 5, 2019)

I just hope the Vols don’t try to hurt Fromm. I got a feeling we may see some ejections in this one. Hope the Dawgs can get up on them quick and blow them out so we can get a lot of playing time for the pups.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs I hate kneeland stadium!!!!!


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 5, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Slayer is in a deer blind! Go Dawgs.. I’ll head up to the Mexican joint after dark and watch the rest of the game. Unless I bloody a Rage.. Then I’ll be listening to it by the skinning pole.


Slayer GON bloody a Rage, I feel it...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 5, 2019)

Had a 6 just come thru. I’m waiting on my target buck but I might just let one fly at a doe.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 5, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Had a 6 just come thru. I’m waiting on my target buck but I might just let one fly at a doe.


Dude start feeling bloody!!!!! You can't eat horns!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 5, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Dude start feeling bloody!!!!! You can't eat horns!!!!



Absolutley. Could've shot the 6 and watched the kickoff.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 5, 2019)

*Almost game time!!!!!! Go Dawgs GATA!!!!*


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 5, 2019)

Game will start on ESPN2 for all the dog fans tired of watching VT choke


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2019)

Jordan Davis already down in the cow pasture of a field.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2019)

If there 1 one guy we dont need lose on the D, it is Jordan Davis.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 5, 2019)

I want to see the Grad Transfer from Tenn Eli Wolf to get a TD!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2019)

Good Throw and run.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 5, 2019)

Gators hung a loss on Auburn, it’s a good day.
I can cheer for the Dawgs tonight, drink time!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 5, 2019)

The lighting in this stadium must be from the dumpster fire this is awful


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2019)

It seems like Swift's power is better this year.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 5, 2019)

Zeus in day house!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 5, 2019)

7 minutes in dawgs ain’t scored yet ?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 5, 2019)

Swift’s dad looks like he eats rocks for dinner!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2019)

Throwback said:


> The lighting in this stadium must be from the dumpster fire this is awful



I noticed that TB.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 5, 2019)

TD Daaaaaaaaaaawgs! 

7-0 Good guys


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2019)

But what do you expect from a Goat Ranch.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2019)

Throwback said:


> 7 minutes in dawgs ain’t scored yet ?


They succeeded in making UGA use time for sure.  That is something they have to do to stay in this game.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 5, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 5, 2019)

Swift looking good


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2019)

I was pulling for Auburn. They did not have a chance after that.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 5, 2019)

Oh my!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2019)

Terrible defense by the safety. Never been crazy about Lecount.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 5, 2019)

Pitiful defense great pass


----------



## walukabuck (Oct 5, 2019)

A lovely play by Tennessee there


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 5, 2019)

Dang! Dawgs got scorched on that one!

7-7


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2019)

LeCounte just costed UGA more points.   Through missed tackles or blown coverage, it seems like he gives up one big play or two every game.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 5, 2019)

Evidently Chaney learned some new tricks


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 5, 2019)

Answer back hard!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Evidently Chaney learned some new tricks



More like LeCount falling for old ones. Think Tyson is out.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2019)

I think UT is going to start jumping short routes.  Hopefully Fromm won't force one and get an interception.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 5, 2019)

Swiiiiiiiiiiiiift!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2019)

Well they jumped the short route and left Swift alone.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2019)

Nice Pass to Swift.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2019)

Junk call right there.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2019)

They let ND maul our WR's last game and now they call PI.  He did interfere, but they need to call it both ways.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2019)

UT's playing out of their mind and UGA is playing safe.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2019)

If we throw one more pass behind the line of scrimmage I think I will throw up.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 5, 2019)

Hot Rod!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 5, 2019)

Hot Rod tacks on 3 more

10-7 Us


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2019)

Now the defense needs a 3 and out and shut the Volunteer fans up.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 5, 2019)

That boy can kick


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 5, 2019)

Did not expect to see it tied up in the 1st Qtr. with each team having a TD.  

Hope UGA does not get careless with being over confident. 

Nice taking back the lead with a FG.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 5, 2019)

Any team would be lucky to get Hot Rod he will be hard to replace!


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 5, 2019)

Hot Rod


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2019)

No worries fellars!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## nickel back (Oct 5, 2019)

O line and the defense is not playing very good ball


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2019)

Absolute no Havoc.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 5, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Any team would be lucky to get Hot Rod he will be hard to replace!


The guy can kick a football. Must be the glasses.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 5, 2019)

We have no pass rush. My question is WHY???


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2019)

nickel back said:


> O line and the defense is not playing very good ball



We gonna miss Jordan


----------



## nickel back (Oct 5, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> We gonna miss Jordan


We have the talent to replace him


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2019)

Put  Dean and Smith in.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 5, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> No worries fellars!!! Go Dawgs!


Some of your fellow Dawgs seem nervous. This will be a bloodbath in the end


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 5, 2019)

UT's staying with them. But unfortunately UGA will wear them down.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> Some of your fellow Dawgs seem nervous. This will be a bloodbath in the end


Yep. It’ll start midway through the 2nd


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 5, 2019)

Dawgs need to hunker down.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2019)

nickel back said:


> We have the talent to replace him



But not the experience. Dawgs need to wake up. I called the slow start.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 5, 2019)

Or maybe today is the day for upsets.......


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Yep. It’ll start midway through the 2nd



Could be way to late by then, the way the D is playing. No fire.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2019)

This seems like a Richt game right now.


----------



## walukabuck (Oct 5, 2019)

4HAND said:


> UT's staying with them. But unfortunately UGA will wear them down.


True. georgia can be beat but it aint going to be these guys to do it.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 5, 2019)

That was STUPID!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2019)

Stupid play by a senior.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2019)

Send Marshall to the locker room and make him stay there for a week after we leave.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Could be way to late by then, the way the D is playing. No fire.


Don’t worry Bo$$. We got 4 or 5 deep all over the field. We will lose a game or two but not tonight.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 5, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Send Marshall to the locker room and make him stay there for a week after we leave.


Kirby losing control of the UA Process.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2019)

Jeff if I dont see a lot more from the D than I have seen so far, it wont matter if we beat them of not. In fact if it dont change Quick we wont win.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 5, 2019)

TD!!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 5, 2019)

Tennessee winning 10-13


----------



## Throwback (Oct 5, 2019)

10-14


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2019)

Weak defense. They may score 50, if the D dint wake up, and I have seen nothing to make we think they will.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2019)

This is why I thought UGA wouldn't cover.  They may not even win the game.


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 5, 2019)

Ugh !


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 5, 2019)

Well it’s the SEC anything can happen!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 5, 2019)

Y’all wouldn’t make it as auburn fans if you’re this disheartened this soon 

Jeesh


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 5, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Y’all wouldn’t make it as auburn fans if you’re this disheartened this soon
> 
> Jeesh


????


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 5, 2019)

Apparently 10rc found themselves a qb


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2019)

UT's is getting to Fromm way faster than our D is getting to their QB.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 5, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Well it’s the SEC anything can happen!


Really. What's "the sec" got to do with it. Georgia should beat them like an fcs team


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 5, 2019)

14-10 Vols


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2019)

Where's the PI call?  He made the catch but he was getting mugged.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 5, 2019)

Cager is a stud


----------



## walukabuck (Oct 5, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> Where's the PI call?  He made the catch but he was getting mugged.


No PI there


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 5, 2019)

Is Stokes playing?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2019)

They getting ready to take that catch away, just like they did the TD.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 5, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Really. What's "the sec" got to do with it. Georgia should beat them like an fcs team


I don’t doubt anyone in the SEC any time no matter how much they Suck before they play!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2019)

The ugliest orange I've Eva seen in my life. GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## walukabuck (Oct 5, 2019)

walukabuck said:


> No PI there


and didn't make the catch either.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 5, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> I don’t doubt anyone in the SEC any time no matter how much they Suck before they play!


It's like that across college football. It's not exclusive to the sec


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 5, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The ugliest orange I've Eva seen in my life. GO DAWGS!


yes ma’am!!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2019)

walukabuck said:


> No PI there



UT's db was grabbing Cager's arm all the way down the field.


----------



## hopper (Oct 5, 2019)

DAWGS


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2019)

Herrien just dragging Vols down the field!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 5, 2019)

Wow looking at that replay he didnt catch it.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2019)

Heerien did not like that call.


----------



## hopper (Oct 5, 2019)

Oh Yeah run it


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 5, 2019)

What a run by Herrien!


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 5, 2019)

Oh wow


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Wow looking at that replay he didnt catch it.


 
Yep, but I was sure that there was PI.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 5, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> They getting ready to take that catch away, just like they did the TD.


That wasn't a catch no matter what jersey the guys wearing


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 5, 2019)

Might have known lights suck now no time clock


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 5, 2019)

Multi million dollar stadium and they're keeping time with a $8 timex


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 5, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Multi million dollar stadium and they're keeping time with a $8 timex


What a crock! No excuse in that happening.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2019)

Typical UT stadium, they keeping up with the time on their wrist watches.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 5, 2019)

Pruitt bribed the Refs and the time clock crew!

Worse than ND fake injuries!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Multi million dollar stadium and they're keeping time with a $8 timex



UGA starts moving the ball and magically the clock messes up and slows them down.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 5, 2019)

Justin  Fields takes a sack on 3rd &9. TOSU   up 3-0.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2019)

Why does the clock always get messed up in TN.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 5, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Typical UT stadium, they keeping up with the time on their wrist watches.


Sure they are 
Wink wink


----------



## Throwback (Oct 5, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Why does the clock always get messed up in TN.


Cause maw maw forgot to wind it


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 5, 2019)

Dawgs need to bow up and start smacking these chumps around. Play calling is lacking right now.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2019)

Where is PI?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 5, 2019)

Wow, did not expect the Vols to ever take the lead in the game with 2 TD's.  Reckon Dawgs taking the week off did not help.  Need more than FG's.  Let's go UGA, buckle down & take care of business.  Gotta close game on our hands.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 5, 2019)

Dawgs add 3 more

14-13 Vols

Dawgs gotta open things up more.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2019)

Dawgs are about to start drilling the Vols, even with the refs and hometown clock on their side.  Who wants to bet the clock starts working when UT gets the ball.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2019)

Still not skeered


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> Dawgs are about to start drilling the Vols, even with the refs and hometown clock on their side.  Who wants to bet the clock starts working when UT gets the ball.


I’m thinking it will to


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 5, 2019)

I wanted a bowl of cereal about 30 minutes ago, now I don’t even have an appetite. Dawgs gonna make me break out the bottle of tums before much longer. good grief!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 5, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Dude start feeling bloody!!!!! You can't eat horns!!!!


Let 3 bucks walk tonight.. all within 42 yards..

Should have shot one of them so I wouldn’t have to watch this.. Thank god for margaritas and cheese dip!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I’m thinking it will to



It did.Bunch of cheaters.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 5, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Let 3 bucks walk tonight.. all within 42 yards..
> 
> Should have shot one of them so I wouldn’t have to watch this.. Thank god for margaritas and cheese dip!



Please dont tell me you're watching this game in public...???


----------



## bluedog71 (Oct 5, 2019)

Come on Dawgs. Let’s see a 3 and out and a quick score. Never would have guessed we would be trailing at any point in this game...


----------



## nickel back (Oct 5, 2019)

There is something not clicking with this DAWG team. The D better step it up


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 5, 2019)

Vols have them a QB now. Dude looks great.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 5, 2019)

Ut better get what they can before half. Kirby is about to open a can in that locker room.?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2019)

O pass rush.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 5, 2019)

UT QB playing out of his mind


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2019)

UT is doing everything better than UGA now, including blocking.  Finally a stop!!  Now do something Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Vols have them a QB now. Dude looks great.



I could look pretty good with all day back there.


----------



## 1982ace (Oct 5, 2019)

Bout time we got a stop


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 5, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Please dont tell me you're watching this game in public...???


Why yes.. yes I am.. And now I’m drinking tequila..

Good stop Dawgs!


----------



## hopper (Oct 5, 2019)

Time to turn it up


----------



## buckpasser (Oct 5, 2019)

I thought y’all said Georgia was good???


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 5, 2019)

Wolf in da game!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 5, 2019)

Come on Dawgs, Dawgonit!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2019)

Needs 6 yards, lets throw a 2 yard pass.  This is disgusting.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 5, 2019)

Go for it!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 5, 2019)

Pathetic! Sucky play calling. We should be killing these clowns, but nooooooo, we gotta poop our britches on national TV. We suck, boys!

Go You Poopy Britches!


----------



## bluedog71 (Oct 5, 2019)

Something just ain’t clicking. Line is getting pushed around and guys can’t  get open down field.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2019)

Punt the ball.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2019)

Don't fret guys. I have faith in my DAWGS! That orange is hurting my eyes.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Pathetic! Sucky play calling. We should be killing these clowns, but nooooooo, we gotta poop our britches on national TV. We suck, boys!
> 
> Go You Poopy Britches!



Silver, I hope this is Conley's last year.


----------



## duckyaker90 (Oct 5, 2019)

buckpasser said:


> I thought y’all said Georgia was good???


They were, not at the moment, but just wait. I may have few or dozen more beers but just wait!!


----------



## dfhooked (Oct 5, 2019)

Yet again another slow sloppy start. Looking like garbage so far. Time for another drink to help them out


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't fret guys. I have faith in my DAWGS! That orange is hurting my eyes.



Me too mrs 22, but right now they trying their best to lose it.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 5, 2019)

hopper said:


> Time to turn it up


Time to show up


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 5, 2019)

Camarda sucks


----------



## hopper (Oct 5, 2019)

This is just typical 1 quarter DAWG anxiety. They gonna turn it around guys.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2019)

Wow they called something on UT.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 5, 2019)

Finally a ref made a good call


----------



## bluedog71 (Oct 5, 2019)

Need a stop right here


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2019)

hopper said:


> This is just typical 1 quarter DAWG anxiety. They gonna turn it around guys.



It's almost halftime and no one for the Dawgs is doing anything.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2019)

We need to score before this half is over.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 5, 2019)

Score NOW and we get the ball back to start the half!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2019)

Hope CKS has a  good halftime chewing out ready.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 5, 2019)

We run on first down 95% of the time. Good grief! Open it up! Why do we seem to play tight all the time. Let’er rip!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 5, 2019)

Now we’re talking!! Take em all out!! 

I hope everyone wearing Orange today suffers a stroke!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 5, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> We run on first down 95% of the time. Good grief! Open it up! Why do we seem to play tight all the time. Let’er rip!



And spread em out..


----------



## Throwback (Oct 5, 2019)

I just got to say it 

Is this what a #3 ranked team looks like against a dumpster fire?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 5, 2019)

There ya goy. Nice call.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2019)

These announcers are loving UT.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2019)

Throwback said:


> I just got to say it
> 
> Is this what a #3 ranked team looks like against a dumpster fire?



And you are not wrong right now.


----------



## hopper (Oct 5, 2019)

Here it is.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 5, 2019)

TD. Dawgs!

20-14 GOOD GUYS1


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2019)

Cager getting mauled and they still don't call PI.  TD anyways.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 5, 2019)

That’s my DAWGS


----------



## hopper (Oct 5, 2019)

Yall feeling better now???


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 5, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> Cager getting mauled and they still don't call PI.  TD anyways.


It’s unbelievable Cager should have had 2 TDS already!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2019)

O line taking over the LOS now....


----------



## JSnake (Oct 5, 2019)

Quit hunting in the wind to watch this


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 5, 2019)

Dawgs looking like a well-oiled tricycle.


----------



## JSnake (Oct 5, 2019)

It’s been entertaining? I guess?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2019)

Cager is the real deal.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 5, 2019)

Our d backs suck!


----------



## bluedog71 (Oct 5, 2019)

Wow. This ain’t gonna get it done right here.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2019)

Between everything not going their way, UGA is still leading.   Between clock problems, the refs letting UT's DB's grab UGA's WRs, and blown coverage it is a miracle they are in the game.   Why hasn't this QB been playing for UT all year?


----------



## JSnake (Oct 5, 2019)

Jennings is clearly up for it


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 5, 2019)

Our defense is not good at all.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 5, 2019)

Throwback said:


> I just got to say it
> 
> Is this what a #3 ranked team looks like against a dumpster fire?




I’m pretty sure we would beat Georgia State..


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 5, 2019)

They wanted PI as much as they have done to CAGER???


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2019)

Sean McDonough still lobbying for a PI call on Stokes.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2019)

Where is the pressure on the QB?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 5, 2019)

Vols miss a field goal. Now let’s use that little bit of time left in the half to get more points.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2019)

UGA has gotta get points here now.   Deflate the crowd and then score to start the 2nd half..


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 5, 2019)

Missed FG!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 5, 2019)

Oh you Swifty Swift!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2019)

Keep it going Dawgs, get 6 here!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2019)

Tube tops are out of style TN. girls.


----------



## duckyaker90 (Oct 5, 2019)

Hope we can get 3 right here. The D has been playing may need 7!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 5, 2019)

GATA DAWGS! Let’s get some points right here! Please!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2019)

Tube tops are out of style TN. girls.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 5, 2019)

Yes sir!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 5, 2019)

THAT’S my DAWGS


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2019)

Oh my Dawgness, that was an amazing drive and comeback by the Dawgs.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 5, 2019)

TD Daaaaaaaaaaaaaawgs! Heck yeah, baby!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 5, 2019)

Big time score!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2019)

What’d I say


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2019)

GLory to ol GEORGIA!


----------



## bluedog71 (Oct 5, 2019)

That’s what we needed. That the kind of play calling we needed in the first qtr.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 5, 2019)

Throwback said:


> I just got to say it
> 
> Is this what a #3 ranked team looks like against a dumpster fire?


That’s what a #3 looks like..


----------



## hopper (Oct 5, 2019)

Just Awsome. This is what they do!!!


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 5, 2019)

I would have thought the score would be 35-0 Ga at halftime. 
Someone mentioned overrated teams on another thread. Seems it applies here as well.  ?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2019)

Pickens!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 5, 2019)

26-14 Dawgs at the half

i gotta go take a breather. Pffffeww!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2019)

People want to say Fromm is just a game manager, but he has made some great throw into tight windows, including some out routes that require elite arm-strength.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2019)

4HAND said:


> I would have thought the score would be 35-0 Ga at halftime.
> Someone mentioned overrated teams on another thread. Seems it applies here as well.  ?



Weren't me four, I said this game would be close and I would be happy with a one point win.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 5, 2019)

UT played their tails off that first half. That QB of theirs is going to win them some games, just hope it’s not one tonight.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2019)

Somebody got to explain why we went for two.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 5, 2019)

DAWGS play the great win they go fast


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> 26-14 Dawgs at the half
> 
> i gotta go take a breather. Pffffeww!


Me too. This game is wearing me out. I really don't like TN.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 5, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Me too. This game is wearing me out. I really don't like TN.


Thank god for Margaritas!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 5, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Me too. This game is wearing me out. I really don't like TN.


Way too much skress watching these stupid football games.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs! Come out in the second half and take this game over.


----------



## 1982ace (Oct 5, 2019)

Looked like from got hands to the face on the conversion try


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Somebody got to explain why we went for two.



I don't understand that this early in the game.  Get the easy 1.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 5, 2019)

Jake is the reason we haven’t folded 
He’s making decisions out there that are making a difference 
Going unnoticed.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 5, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> Jake is the reason we haven’t folded
> He’s making decisions out there that are making a difference
> Going unnoticed.


yep


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 5, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Thank god for Margaritas!!!



Amen brother, Knob Creek is making this game easier to watch.
From what I saw today DAWGs vs AUBURN is going to be fun.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2019)

4HAND said:


> I would have thought the score would be 35-0 Ga at halftime.
> Someone mentioned overrated teams on another thread. Seems it applies here as well.  ?


Don’t worry my friend your turn is coming in Jacksonville..... I stand by what I said...?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Don’t worry my friend your turn is coming in Jacksonville..... I stand by what I said...?


I bet next will be a good dose of reality too....?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 5, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Amen brother, Knob Creek is making this game easier to watch.
> From what I saw today DAWGs vs AUBURN is going to be fun.


Not if they cough up the ball like they did today.. I was in the stand and looking back at stats.. Under 10 1st downs???

The secret to beating us is simple. Change QB’s before the game.. or during..


----------



## nickel back (Oct 5, 2019)

DAWGS will haft to play better than how they are in this game to beat FLA...


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 5, 2019)

These dang slow starts kill me!!!!! Why do we do that?


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 5, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Don’t worry my friend your turn is coming in Jacksonville..... I stand by what I said...?


???


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 5, 2019)

watch for the onside kick.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 5, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 5, 2019)

Keep the foot on the pedal, Dawgs. No letting up. GATA!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 5, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not if they cough up the ball like they did today.. I was in the stand and looking back at stats.. Under 10 1st downs???
> 
> The secret to beating us is simple. Change QB’s before the game.. or during..



Her’s hoping the DAWGs hang another conference loss on them.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 5, 2019)

Go for it!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2019)

What a cluster to start the 2nd half.  That was a potential momentum losing series.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 5, 2019)

Kirby showing his cowardice again I see. I wished he’d grow a pair.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 5, 2019)

We need a pick 6


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 5, 2019)

toolmkr20 said:


> Kirby showing his cowardice again I see. I wished he’d grow a pair.


Still scared from the SECCG


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 5, 2019)

Way to go defense!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 5, 2019)

GOT HIM!


----------



## nickel back (Oct 5, 2019)

Big o line great running backs .....Kirby makes me mad not going for it  sometimes...


----------



## hopper (Oct 5, 2019)

Ohch


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2019)

That is what I been wanting to see.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 5, 2019)

Leaving everything to the defense is going to catch up to him before the season is out. I love my Dawgs but not going for it when it’s 4 and inches is starting to grow old. We have the monsters to pick up those plays.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2019)

Blaylock finally gets a return and some numb-skull holds his guy. UGA can get away with this stuff with the Vols, but against UF, TAMU, Auburn, it will not fly.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 5, 2019)

toolmkr20 said:


> Leaving everything to the defense is going to catch up to him before the season is out. I love my Dawgs but not going for it when it’s 4 and inches is starting to grow old. We have the monsters to pick up those plays.


Put Wolf in as full back and go for it! Swift can get inches behind Wolf!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2019)

Lost yardage on an illegal block. Dont matter, lets take the ball down there and score. Go Dawgs!


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 5, 2019)

Too many penalties


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2019)

Penalties


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 5, 2019)

What a bunch of cheating refs!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 5, 2019)

Kirby slipped em a hundo


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2019)

That would have been a horrible call by the refs.  Glad they manned up and fixed it.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2019)

They nearly ripped Herrien's head off.


----------



## hopper (Oct 5, 2019)

Refs. Like a magician pulling these flags out


----------



## hopper (Oct 5, 2019)

Uh face mask


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> They nearly ripped Herrien's head off.


 Maybe not, but you can see where it looked like it at full speed.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 5, 2019)

hopper said:


> Uh face mask


That was a bad call on it. He grabbed jersey.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 5, 2019)

Flag happy refs....


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 5, 2019)

And now a bad call on us.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 5, 2019)

You got to be kidding me!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2019)

These refs are idiots, UT player punched and should be tossed.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 5, 2019)

Now it's getting crazy


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 5, 2019)

1980


----------



## hopper (Oct 5, 2019)

Not cool


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 5, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 1980


Is that when you last had hair?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2019)

Are you kidding me? One UT got slapped a player upside the head and another one knocked a guy down after the play.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2019)

Throw it up and let Pickens get it.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 5, 2019)

Kirby losing Control


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 5, 2019)

Dawgs add 3

29-14 Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2019)

These refs are da bomb


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 5, 2019)

I don’t know who cheats the most ND, Tenn, or the Referees!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 5, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> These refs are da bomb


You mean dud!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2019)

I feel a pick 6 coming. Voltards are frustrated


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> These refs are da bomb



Think they went to HS in Tennessee.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2019)

Time for a sack.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 5, 2019)

The chemistry just ain't there.   I'm gonna jump on that "we lose a game before the regular season is over" wagon.  Db's suck.... Pass rush sucks.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2019)

I think Malik Herring just killed a couple of Vols.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2019)

That was targeting for sure.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 5, 2019)

Wow! That was targeting. He gone!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 5, 2019)

That is TARGETING!


----------



## Greene728 (Oct 5, 2019)

Targeting all day long!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 5, 2019)

Targeting has gotten ridiculous


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 5, 2019)

???


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2019)

Helmet to helmet, leading with the head and still McDonough wants a no call.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 5, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Is that when you last had hair?



I've got more hair on my butt than you do on your head . .


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 5, 2019)

This is what you get when you’re consistently replacing coordinators, in consistent play


----------



## Greene728 (Oct 5, 2019)

Wow!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 5, 2019)

Do what???


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 5, 2019)

What a crock! Wow! Clear as day!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 5, 2019)

CHEATERS!


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 5, 2019)

Refs flopped that call


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 5, 2019)

These refs suck


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 5, 2019)

Good God! Now what?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 5, 2019)

uga fans, blahblahblah


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 5, 2019)

Let me guess targeting UGA!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 5, 2019)

Now this will be called targeting


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2019)

The refs are trying their best to keep UGa in the game .  That was not even close.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 5, 2019)

No helmet to helmet!


----------



## bluedog71 (Oct 5, 2019)

Not targeting. Lead with the shoulder. This is crazy.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Oct 5, 2019)

not targeting


----------



## Throwback (Oct 5, 2019)

Dawgs better tighten up they want to beat Alabama, Oklahoma Ohio State Buckeyes


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 5, 2019)

These Refs are flag happy!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2019)

It was a blind side block ate minimum. Not they gonna try to call us one that is not even close to the UT block.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 5, 2019)

This is out of hand.


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 5, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> uga fans, blahblahblah


Troll! Lol


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 5, 2019)

Fire these refs


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 5, 2019)

This is why they need to get rid of that crap. If it's clear as day then call it, if not let it go


----------



## Throwback (Oct 5, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> These Refs are flag happy!


Alabama mafia paid them off to knock the dawgs down in rank


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Oct 5, 2019)

football is being changed, they have quietly gotten rid of kickoffs, seems like they want to ban hitting


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 5, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've got more hair on my butt than you do on your head . .


You better shave it, then. Got all my hair.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 5, 2019)

"It's the Referee's"  it's not because "my" team SUCKS !!!   1980


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 5, 2019)

That’s what you get for cheating....Interception!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2019)

LeCounte redeems himself.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2019)

Interception LaCount.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 5, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> You better shave it, then. Got all my hair.


?????


----------



## hopper (Oct 5, 2019)

Hahaha yeah surprised no flag


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 5, 2019)

I thought he may get targeting due to him launching


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 5, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> You better shave it, then. Got all my hair.




Back hair doesn't count... 1980


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2019)

Please go down and get a TD.


----------



## duckyaker90 (Oct 5, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "It's the Referee's"  it's not because "my" team SUCKS !!!   1980


Temple temple temple temple oh yea temple!


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 5, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "It's the Referee's"  it's not because "my" team SUCKS !!!   1980


Smh....The Mighty Citadel


----------



## Greene728 (Oct 5, 2019)

Now let's see if we can do anything with it. That's what matters!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 5, 2019)

uga, sucking since '80


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 5, 2019)

duckyaker90 said:


> Temple temple temple temple oh yea temple!


Lets not forget about The Mighty Citadel


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> I thought he may get targeting due to him launching



It would have been has he launched into the head or neck area, but hitting someone in the chest with you shoulder is legal.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 5, 2019)

Zeus is a bad dude!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 5, 2019)

Dawgs better blow it out or Ohio state gonna be 3 tomorrow


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 5, 2019)

duckyaker90 said:


> Temple temple temple temple oh yea temple!




1980/irrevalant...


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 5, 2019)

ZEUS!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 5, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> uga, sucking since '80


No need to be all jelly. Now pour yourself another drank.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 5, 2019)

Quack you taking any bets?


----------



## Throwback (Oct 5, 2019)

Vandy sucks


----------



## James12 (Oct 5, 2019)

Where’s Ben Cleveland?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 5, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> Quack you taking any bets?



Yessir, I'll betcha another $100 pups don't win a NC this year ??  You in??  All blow/no go ??


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 5, 2019)

That's why Kirby doesnt go for on 4th down!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 5, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> No need to be all jelly. Now pour yourself another drank.



Just gotta take my anger out, cause we SUCK!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2019)

Why is Zeus not in the game?


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2019)

Why won't they show the replay of the last play where Warrior hit Blaylock early.


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 5, 2019)

So predictable


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 5, 2019)

I'm beginning to think that the Dawgs vs Georgia State would be a slobberknocker


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 5, 2019)

mark-7mag said:


> Lets not forget about The Mighty Citadel[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 1980, were you even born ???


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 5, 2019)

Pitiful we couldn’t get an inch for the first down. Pitiful.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2019)

They called the PI 15 seconds after the play after the Vols fans hollered.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 5, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Pitiful we couldn’t get an inch for the first down. Pitiful.




suck


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2019)

Ga State would most likely beat Bamer. Course we will never know as they have not played anybody that tough so far.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2019)

I've never heard so many curse words coming out of H22's mouth in my life. I hope the neighbors don't hear us. The door is open.


----------



## duckyaker90 (Oct 5, 2019)

Are they throwing flags for previous play while in the huddle for the next... good lord this is getting dern right ridiculous!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2019)

I'm bout sick of seeing yeller flags.


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 5, 2019)

Yes. I was 11 and remember it well


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> suck


I know  Ga. tech does don't they.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 5, 2019)

Oju!


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 5, 2019)

mark-7mag said:


> Yes. I was 11 and remember it well


Quack


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 5, 2019)

Playing Good D now!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2019)

Better watch out Ojulari, they might call you fir hitting the QB too hard, or for hurting his feelings after the play by getting fired up.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 5, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I know go tech does don't they.


LOL you tell him girl!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 5, 2019)

mark-7mag said:


> Yes. I was 11 and remember it well



Herschel !!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2019)

Quack trolling this thread!! Go Dawgs in Washington county!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2019)

Oljuari with the sack. Spelling probably wrong.


----------



## tigerdad30529 (Oct 5, 2019)

Georgia is again not looking like the number 3 team in the land!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 5, 2019)

All refs need to be fired MFGA (make football great again)


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2019)

duckyaker90 said:


> Are they throwing flags for previous play while in the huddle for the next... good lord this is getting dern right ridiculous!



I have never seen a PI call after the play was over that long.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2019)

Dawgs learning tonight they’re the target! ?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 5, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I know  Ga. tech does don't they.




1980


----------



## GoldDot40 (Oct 5, 2019)

I thought I turned on the Dawgs vs Vols game. Looks like I got the Penalty Bowl instead.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> All refs need to be fired MFGA (make football great again)


Absolutely!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2019)

Gonna go down to Deep Step and confiscate all Of Quacks whiskey. Then I will dispose of it.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 5, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 1980


What don’t you go watch Star Trek or some cartoons and leave us good people alone.


----------



## duckyaker90 (Oct 5, 2019)

Quack done went and got high. In his defense he thought was chalk.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 5, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> What don’t you go watch Star Trek or some cartoons and leave us good people alone.




'Cause I like to watch you sweat !!!  (and I got nuttin else to do..)


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 1980


Dude.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 5, 2019)

Dawgs not running the ball on UT very easily.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 5, 2019)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh, Sponge Bob's on. . .


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2019)

Finally Robertson gets behind the D.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 5, 2019)

Quack needs to stretch,get his bikini wax and break out the nekid twister game.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 5, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dude.




Come on sista, that's ALL you got ???


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 5, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> Quack needs to stretch,get his bikini wax and break out the nekid twister game.


Pics ??


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 5, 2019)

Oh no. Hope Cager is ok. crud! Can’t lose him.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2019)

I think Cager got shook up earlier with his shoulder and he may have hurt it worse trying to tough it out.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 5, 2019)

Come on Cager we need ya!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Come on sista, that's ALL you got ???


I do come from the CLASSic City. Yep. That's it.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I've never heard so many curse words coming out of H22's mouth in my life. I hope the neighbors don't hear us. The door is open.



Tell him I am trying to out do him


----------



## duckyaker90 (Oct 5, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Oh no. Hope Cager is ok. crud! Can’t lose him.


He’s been crucial these last two games.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 5, 2019)

mark-7mag said:


> Pics ??[/QUO
> 
> 
> 
> Incoming...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Come on Cager we need ya!


That hurt.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 5, 2019)

mark-7mag said:


> Pics ??


Ha I wouldn't look at that with your eyes


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 5, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Oh no. Hope Cager is ok. crud! Can’t lose him.




Never want to see a kid get hurt, regardless of the team


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2019)

With the luck we have had with recievers we dont need to lose Cager.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 5, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Never want to see a kid get hurt, regardless of the team


of course not.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 5, 2019)

Punch it in right here Dawgs!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2019)

Landers needs to step up, along with Pickens.  Cager is the only big WR I have absolute confidence in.  Why is UGA having so much trouble getting short yards with their big line?


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 5, 2019)

Oh my! I can’t un-see what I just saw


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 5, 2019)

And the Voltards start leaving the stadium....

Boom!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 5, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 5, 2019)

TD Daaaaaaaaaaaawgs!

36-14 Red & Black heck yes!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2019)

Cager back in.  I would rather him stay on the sideline and not get hurt worse.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 5, 2019)

Cook getting left behind


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 5, 2019)

The need to get Eli Wolf a TD against Tenn


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 5, 2019)

That’s it!!! Going to my doe stand in the morning.. Something is going to die!!


----------



## James12 (Oct 5, 2019)

It’s actually been nice seeing the Vols showing effort and heart.  Hard not to root for that, knowing they know they don’t stand a chance


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2019)

We finally woke up. If we can play a team even in the first half we can beat them.


----------



## James12 (Oct 5, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> That’s it!!! Going to my doe stand in the morning.. Something is going to die!!



Hopefully your cell service ?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 5, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> That’s it!!! Going to my doe stand in the morning.. Something is going to die!!




Back straps bro!!!


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 5, 2019)

James12 said:


> It’s actually been nice seeing the Vols showing effort and heart.  Hard not to root for that, knowing they know they don’t stand a chance


I’d rather see them continue to suck


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 5, 2019)

Hot Rod is so valuable to our team. Glad to have that joker on our side.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2019)

James12 said:


> It’s actually been nice seeing the Vols showing effort and heart.  Hard not to root for that, knowing they know they don’t stand a chance



James they have played hard on every play. This team is not devoid of talent or heart.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 5, 2019)

I wonder how far Ga will fall in the rankings after this fiasco?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2019)

If we dont get more out of our pass rush, we will not win the East.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 5, 2019)

4HAND said:


> I wonder how far Ga will fall in the rankings after this fiasco?


What game are you watching? We got it going long ago. Game has been over, we’re just coasting along now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 5, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> What game are you watching? We got it going long ago. Game has been over, we’re just coasting along now.




Coasting ain't gonna getcha a NC bro ...


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2019)

Whoever went with UGA at 25.5 is seeing exactly why you never do that.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2019)

Nevermind, Crowder with the TD!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 5, 2019)

Ut tackling the refs and all...????


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 5, 2019)

Man what hit lol.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 5, 2019)

Took out the official!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 5, 2019)

TD UGA!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 5, 2019)

Stokes!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 5, 2019)

TD defense! Go Dawgs!  What a hit on the UT QB and scoop and score!

43-14 Dawgs


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2019)

He's got whiplash after that hit.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 5, 2019)

He’s gonna feel that one tomorrow.


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 5, 2019)

4HAND said:


> I wonder how far Ga will fall in the rankings after this fiasco?


About as far as we fell after we beat ND


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 5, 2019)

Can we get a....

GO DAWGS


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 5, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Took out the official!!



Cant believe that didnt throw a flag. Looked like targeting to me!


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 5, 2019)

????


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 5, 2019)

What a hit!


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 5, 2019)

Laid him out,scoop and score.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2019)

mark-7mag said:


> About as far as we fell after we beat ND


He’s just a silly Gator....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 5, 2019)

mark-7mag said:


> About as far as we fell after we beat ND





"We" really you're a uga grad???


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 5, 2019)

Never miss a good opportunity.....
??


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 5, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> Laid him out,scoop and score.


Dude got the corn knocked out of him! Dang!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 5, 2019)

Stokes knocked that kids fillings loose!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2019)

I think the spread is covered now


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2019)

I would say they will fall about as much as Alabama did in that fiasco against SC.


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 5, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "We" really you're a uga grad???


Nope. Got a lot of money over there though. Daughter is a UGA grad


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 5, 2019)

Quack you just go prepare your crying corner for what we going to do to tech


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2019)

FAITH! GO DAWGS!


----------



## duckyaker90 (Oct 5, 2019)

Wish they could hit every ref


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 5, 2019)

4HAND said:


> I wonder how far Ga will fall in the rankings after this fiasco?


Not as far as the Gators!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2019)

UT might beat SC.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 5, 2019)

Referees blocking for uga


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 5, 2019)

James12 said:


> Hopefully your cell service ?


Your Dawg wife will not like that!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2019)

We saw nothing from either team in the Uf v Florida game.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "We" really you're a uga grad???


Speaking from the guy that got kicked out of Tech that his Daddy paid for.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 5, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> Quack you just go prepare your crying corner for what we going to do to tech




I've got it covered bro !!  Noticed you didn't respond to the NC bet ??  Scared much ??  All blow/no go ??


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2019)

FSU will beat UF.


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 5, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> UT might beat SC.


I’d like to see TN and Tech play. Maybe they could meet on a neutral site like Dalton High School


----------



## Throwback (Oct 5, 2019)

Tennessee hospitals gonna be full


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 5, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Speaking from the guy that got kicked out of Tech that his Daddy paid for.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I didn't get "kicked" out . they asked me very nicely to just leave.  Kinda like you flunking out of GSU . .


----------



## Throwback (Oct 5, 2019)

mark-7mag said:


> I’d like to see TN and Tech play. Maybe they could meet on a neutral site like Dalton High School


Snort


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 5, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Tennessee hospitals gonna be full


Dawgs putting the hurt on them boys now.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2019)

Third string in now.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Oct 5, 2019)

How is that not delay of game on the third down play. TN snapped the ball after zero on play clock.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 5, 2019)

Getting chippy up in here?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2019)

Have we got one call all night.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 5, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Third string in now.


Well I would hope so. 43-14, 1:24 left.......


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2019)

Refs must have money on UT, so they are making sure UT gets another TD.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 5, 2019)

Oh look! A flag!


----------



## GoldDot40 (Oct 5, 2019)

Why waste a flag on a PI call on an uncatchable ball?


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 5, 2019)

Last wasn't catchable


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 5, 2019)

Awesome  swat away by our D.


----------



## Dutch (Oct 5, 2019)

Nice of the Refs to give UT 30 yds on this last drive.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2019)

I didn't flunk out Quack. I left to come back to the Classic City to marry my best friend and so glad I did. Beat move i've eva made.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 5, 2019)

Tenn taking out refs and camera guys!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2019)

Pathetic call by the refs. They got some cash on the spread.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 5, 2019)

Cameraman down! ??


----------



## duckyaker90 (Oct 5, 2019)

Dutch said:


> Nice of the Refs to give UT 30 yds on this last drive.


It was the least they could do, guess they felt they hadn’t help them enough already.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2019)

GoldDot40 said:


> Why waste a flag on a PI call on an uncatchable ball?



They are betting UGA won't cover the spread so they need Ut to Score a TD.  These announcers have been talking about it


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 5, 2019)

What is GA Tech’s record...3-3!

I’d be trolling Dawg threads to I guess!


----------



## GoldDot40 (Oct 5, 2019)

Any wagers that Swift won't get that tape off his arm by himself?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2019)

Cine is one of our better 3rd stringers.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 5, 2019)

Kirby tore them up at halftime!

Sure have been playing better!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 5, 2019)

1980  Rackbro . .


----------



## Dutch (Oct 5, 2019)

#8 came at the QB like a train!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 5, 2019)

Way to stop ut from scoring.

Dawgs win 43-14

UT showed some fight. If you’re a UT fan, you gotta like what you seen tonight out of your teams effort.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2019)

Ended up being a blowout. That is a good thing.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2019)

Great moral victory for the Vols


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 5, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Great moral victory for the Vols


That effort may have saved Pruitt’s job.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 5, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Great moral victory for the Vols




Where's the meat ??  hehe


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 5, 2019)

Congrats dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 5, 2019)

Good job pups !!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 5, 2019)

Even Bama starts games slow, but UGA starting slow in the 1st Half & 2nd Half was concerning while 2nd Qtr & 4th Qtr were much better where even Saban & Bama would've been proud as Kirby learns more as head coach.

Congrats on a good win to build on for the Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2019)

The called back TD hurt.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2019)

Our yongsters looked good on D in the 4th qtr.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 5, 2019)

GG yall.  I was going to come in here and take some jabs while I could,  ? but figured it wasn't going to last long.  I just wish we would have started Mauer earlier in the season.  We've got Bama next.  After that, I'm hopeful we can win out with Mauer at the helm. Aside from the WRs, this team is young, lacks depth and leadership,  but they have shown improvement each week. Still hurting ourselves with penalties that is killing drives. Surprisingly,  yall had more than us tonight. Yall take the East this year, but I think that's as far as it goes ?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 5, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> That effort may have saved Pruitt’s job.


Pruitt is not on the hot seat.  Fulmer understands this mess and the process.  He's shot down those rumors and anything related to him coaching.  Pruitt will get 4 years minimum.  And he deserves that.  I still believe in him,  just got to get some more guys in here and let the ones he's brought, get experience.  His guys look great honestly.  This is really his first class.  Year 1 here only had like 2 weeks to recruit and he was busy preparing for a National Championship then.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where's the meat ??  hehe


It’s coming...?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> GG yall.  I was going to come in here and take some jabs while I could,  ? but figured it wasn't going to last long.  I just wish we would have started Mauer earlier in the season.  We've got Bama next.  After that, I'm hopeful we can win out with Mauer at the helm. Aside from the WRs, this team is young, lacks depth and leadership,  but they have shown improvement each week. Still hurting ourselves with penalties that is killing drives. Surprisingly,  yall had more than us tonight. Yall take the East this year, but I think that's as far as it goes ?



Yall played a good game Buck.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Pruitt is not on the hot seat.  Fulmer understands this mess and the process.  He's shot down those rumors and anything related to him coaching.  Pru will get 4 years minimum.  And he deserves that.  I still believe in him,  just got to get some more guys in here and let the ones he's brought, get experience.  His guys look great honestly.  This is really his first class.  Year 1 here only had like 2 weeks to recruit and he was busy preparing for a National Championship then.


I’m not sold on him. The Vols played hard. UGA was caught off guard with new QB. After the initial shock it was business as usual. He’s a gamer.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 5, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I’m not sold on him. The Vols played hard. UGA was caught off guard with new QB. After the initial shock it was business as usual. He’s a gamer.


Hope he’s not hurt too bad


----------



## Throwback (Oct 5, 2019)

He almost seems a little too small like Sean white was for auburn 
been a good qb in a lesser league but just not big enough


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Hope he’s not hurt too bad


Me either. Tough kid for sure


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 5, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Hope he’s not hurt too bad


I didn't know until it was mentioned on tv that he's from Marion Co Fl. Not too far from where I live.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 5, 2019)

4HAND said:


> I didn't know until it was mentioned on tv that he's from Marion Co Fl. Not too far from where I live.


OMG! That’s amazing! 

just kidding Goober bro.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 5, 2019)

?  ?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2019)

4HAND said:


> I didn't know until it was mentioned on tv that he's from Marion Co Fl. Not too far from where I live.



Did you live close to Silver Springs 4?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 5, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I’m not sold on him. The Vols played hard. UGA was caught off guard with new QB. After the initial shock it was business as usual. He’s a gamer.


It was made public this week that he was starting. I think he's an upgrade over whatever JG has become.  But I'm looking forward to Harrison Bailey getting on campus next year.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 5, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> It was made public this week that he was starting. I think he's an upgrade over whatever JG has become.  But I'm looking forward to Harrison Bailey getting on campus next year.


Keep ya head up buck. UT will get it together. Hope y’all beat Bama.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 6, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> It was made public this week that he was starting. I think he's an upgrade over whatever JG has become.  But I'm looking forward to Harrison Bailey getting on campus next year.


I’m looking forward to Harrison not signing with the Vols. I want the Vols to continue on a slow death.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 6, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I’m looking forward to Harrison not signing with the Vols. I want the Vols to continue on a slow death.


Wouldn't want you to want it any other way


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 6, 2019)

Welp,  I was wrong.  We got Sippi, then Bama. Either way,  same outcome


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 6, 2019)

Only a couple of fights on the home side this time around.
Vols are improving ?


----------



## Coenen (Oct 6, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> I really do think UT can keep it close for a while.  They will be playing out of pure desperation and will give UGA everything they can, but UGA's depth will overwhelm them.  I still don't think UGA covers the spread though.  It's is at 24.5 or 25.5 and I think 31-10 is about where it ends up.


Nailed it, aside from the numbers.

Stadium acted they like they just won a natty after that first TD. I guess scoring just scoring points was the bar for them.


----------



## Baroque Brass (Oct 6, 2019)

A very unimpressive win against one of the worst teams in the SEC. Short pass still gives them fits. Dawgs may have a tough road against good teams.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 6, 2019)

Crazy game,some of the worst officiating I've ever seen.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 6, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Hope he’s not hurt too bad


I didnt know he almost fell out on the sidelines until later on.He came out playing hard,his family was there and it was his first start so he was pure adrenaline.Dawgs packed his lunch later on though.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 6, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Pruitt is not on the hot seat.  Fulmer understands this mess and the process.  He's shot down those rumors and anything related to him coaching.  Pruitt will get 4 years minimum.  And he deserves that.  I still believe in him,  just got to get some more guys in here and let the ones he's brought, get experience.  His guys look great honestly.  This is really his first class.  Year 1 here only had like 2 weeks to recruit and he was busy preparing for a National Championship then.



Last night was good old fashioned smash mouth SEC football last night Buck and your Vols gave everything they had and made us earn it. Hat tip to the Vols for playing solid all the way. Y’all can build on the things y’all did right last night.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Last night was good old fashioned smash mouth SEC football last night Buck and your Vols gave everything they had and made us earn it. Hat tip to the Vols for playing solid all the way. Y’all can build on the things y’all did right last night.


Agree. They left it on the field.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 6, 2019)

https://ugawire.usatoday.com/2019/10/06/watch-jake-fromm-sings-rocky-top-following-georgia-win/


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 6, 2019)

A dog cornered is a dangerous dog.
Ok Smokey will put up a fight


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 6, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> A dog cornered is a dangerous dog.
> Ok Smokey will put up a fight



You must not have heard ... Smokey entered the transfer portal prior to the game and was seen trying to hang out with UGA during the game.  UGA ran him off.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 6, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Keep ya head up buck. UT will get it together. Hope y’all beat Bama.



I don't know about that.  Seems someone is in doubt!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 6, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Great moral victory for the Vols



Yea, for 1 and 1/2 quarters.  Had a vol fan send me a text claiming it was the first half.  I sent him a picture of the scoreboard half way through the 2nd quarter.

They did some to scrap, but our DAWGS had more fight in them than theirs.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 6, 2019)

After the clock fiasco at Neyland Stadium, UT took immediate corrective action. They introduced the new system earlier today.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 6, 2019)

Coenen said:


> Nailed it, aside from the numbers.
> 
> Stadium acted they like they just won a natty after that first TD. I guess scoring just scoring points was the bar for them.




I was really impressed on how UT never gave up and fought with every ounce of guts they had.  They just don't have the numbers and talent to keep up.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 6, 2019)

Hard to believe Tenn didnt win after throwing the bomb early


----------



## Throwback (Oct 6, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> After the clock fiasco at Neyland Stadium, UT took immediate corrective action. They introduced the new system earlier today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They need new lights


----------



## Coenen (Oct 6, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> I was really impressed on how UT never gave up and fought with every ounce of guts they had.  They just don't have the numbers and talent to keep up.


That's what a lot of UGA's games look like to me. They fit their mascot. Nothing flashy, they just grind and grind and grind until the other team can't hold up any more.


----------



## duckyaker90 (Oct 6, 2019)

Everyone wants to get out and try to win every game especially when it’s a highly ranked opponent until they can’t. UT had a chip on their shoulder it seemed. Kinda how ND played us in the first half. It’s almost like this Georgia team likes to take a few to the chin before they want to start swinging. I see some touch games down the stretch with this approach.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 6, 2019)

The hit heard around the world! In fact, that hit was so vicious, I woke up sore. Check out the video in this link. https://www.dawgnation.com/football/watch-uga-takes-out-tennessee-qb-referee-on-defensive-td I bet dude won’t forget his first start!


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 6, 2019)

One positive I see is CKS making the correct adjustments at half. Tn had 15 yds in 3rd qtr and it was over.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 6, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> The hit heard around the world! In fact, that hit was so vicious, I woke up sore. Check out the video in this link. https://www.dawgnation.com/football/watch-uga-takes-out-tennessee-qb-referee-on-defensive-td I bet dude won’t forget his first start!


Welcome to the SEC son


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 6, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> The hit heard around the world! In fact, that hit was so vicious, I woke up sore. Check out the video in this link. https://www.dawgnation.com/football/watch-uga-takes-out-tennessee-qb-referee-on-defensive-td I bet dude won’t forget his first start!



You know that was rough. Especially with him not even seeing it. About as good a hit as you'll get on a qb now days.


----------



## bobocat (Oct 6, 2019)

Good game Rocky Flop.  Your scrappiness earned you another butt whooping and your Qb in a body cast. That boy still hasn't caught his breath. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 7, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> The hit heard around the world! In fact, that hit was so vicious, I woke up sore. Check out the video in this link. https://www.dawgnation.com/football/watch-uga-takes-out-tennessee-qb-referee-on-defensive-td I bet dude won’t forget his first start!





VolHater hit the nail on the head with this one..


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 7, 2019)

Dang I am watching the replay and just saw that hit again!!!!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 7, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> View attachment 985800


So true...


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 7, 2019)

??


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 7, 2019)

They layed him out!!
Gotta admit, I backed it up & watched it a couple more times.....


----------



## joepuppy (Oct 8, 2019)

The first 10 pages of this was fun to read.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 8, 2019)

What a lick he took.. Man, that makes my head hurt! Dude wanted to lay down and no one would let him..


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 8, 2019)

joepuppy said:


> The first 10 pages of this was fun to read.


Me too! I knew the entire time what was going to happen! It will be the same next year too.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 8, 2019)

4HAND said:


> They layed him out!!
> Gotta admit, I backed it up & watched it a couple more times.....



That was a BOOM, welcome to the SEC hit for sure.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> What a lick he took.. Man, that makes my head hurt! Dude wanted to lay down and no one would let him..



Did the ref get honorable mention for his great block on that play.  That Tennessee boy put a tackle on him.  Probably still made for the bogus targeting call.


----------

